# My wife is obsessed with tickling me



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm not talking a little tickle here or there, but once we start it's like she gets crazy..almost competitive, real feisty...and I'm just careful not to hurt her because she's so damn delicate...I'm extremely ticklish and getting tickled excessive gets me frustrated but I didn't show it to her because she's so delicate (physically and mentally), so I just went along with it, tickled her back...held her down and so on...trying to have a good time with it but it gets old after 5 minutes...she had this obsessive behavior last night for about 30 minutes! Needless to say we had sex afterwards but not because it was "her idea", after she got kinda tired of tickling/wrestling with me I kissed her gently and things got hot and we had some good sex..
Is this normal? Is this a way of foreplay for her? What the hell is going on?!?!


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

"Paging BigBadWolf, paging BigBadWolf, call for you on line 4."

(If you don't get that joke, Google for

bigbadwolf site:talkaboutmarriage.com​
and read a few of his posts here.)


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

my H does this too! and he even knows it annoys me. 

Do you want to tell her? if you arent going to tell her im not sure how you expect it to stop. i think you're going to have to tell her. maybe her very delicate emotional state is an underlying problem in your marriage. if you cant even tell her you dont like to be tickled, there's some real problems there.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha, it's a real funny situation...I cant help it, I just feel real frustrated when she does that sometimes for example I'll be flirting with her, she'll flirt back...we start doin something then all of the sudden she starts tickling me like crazy...I asked her to stop so she stopped doing it for a long time, but now she was back at it...I dont mind being tickled a bit here and there...but it's just weird if it's constant....and like I said I hate hurting her feelings..she's real touchy feely touchy....then sometimes when I tickle her back, I've accidentally hurt her a bit...then she gets upset...then I'm all confused.
Just a funny topic I guess...can anybody relate to this?


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

it may be her way of getting in the mood dude! Just tense up your muscles for a bit and let her get it out of her system then have great sex bro!! :smthumbup:


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Too funny. Since you've been pretending to like it AND now it's becoming some sort of foreplay, I can see why she doesn't stop.

Just tell her man. No one's that fragile and, if she's that fragile, she'll need to start toughening up. It'll be good training for her for motherhood anyway, if you plan on having children. You don't have to eliminate all tickling, just tell her you don't like to do it for so long.


----------



## lafleur (Apr 11, 2010)

he he he

when it gets too bad, call 911


----------



## Q*bert (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's her way of "pushing your buttons" (in a NON-sexual way).

The fact that it leads to sex is positive reinforcement for her behavior. Take a cue from the animal training world and don't reward her behavior anymore. Next time she starts, simply get up and walk away, without so much as a look or a word. Pretend she doesn't even exist and that it never happened. She will be confused, and maybe confontational, but just change the subject. Leave the house if you must. It will only take a few times for the message to sink in.


----------

